# SMS HVAC #84



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 14, 2010)

the solution uses an equation with log etc. Where would one find that? It is not one of the economy equations in the MERM.

(obviously the solution showed me to solve it... but what reference material is needed to know such things?)


----------



## Pez1343 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm at work and don't have it in front of me but I believe it is in MERM under "loan recovery" and they use -ln


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 16, 2010)

the equation SMS uses is n=-log(1-Pi/A)/log(1+i) and i really can't find it in the MERM.

I'm not trying to get too worked up on that, but just wanted to be sure I know/have all references that woudl have been needed to solve the sampel exam problems.


----------

